# Hello



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Ay up. I've been breeding mice for a while now, based in england, and enjoying the hobby.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! What variety(s) do you work with?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome  where in England are you based?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks. I'm based in the midlands and I've been working with reds, blacks, foxes etc


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

They sound lovely, please post lots of photos for us all to drool over


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! I think I might've been emailing with you recently? Glad to see you on the forums as well. Welcome!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes you have!


----------

